# Pigeon found in Mobile, AL. Hit by car. Help!



## magnolia3062 (Feb 9, 2010)

Found white pigeon on causeway in Mobile, AL. It was nicked by a car, but doesnt seem to have any serious injuries, just a cut on the neck. It has a green zip tie on its leg. We have bandaged the cut and it seems lethargic. We want to be able to care for this pigeon but we have no idea where to begin. If you know how to care for, or if you know the owner, please let us know. Thank you!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Well done for taking the bird to safety. For now best keep it contained (cage, reasonable size cardboard box, dog crate ... ) in a quiet, warm place. If it is lethargic it may just be the result of being clipped by a car, or it may have not been quick enough because it is unwell. If you happen to have a heat pad it would be useful, or just an old sock full of microwaved rice next to the bird - they can use up needed energy trying to keep up their body heat when stressed by illness or accident. It may also help if you can give it a little rehydrating mix (helps 'kckstart' the system too) - about a half-liter of slightly warm water with 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/2 tablespoon glucose, sugar or honey. You can gently get his beak dipped in a small pot of it, below the nostrils, and he may respond by drinking. Does the green band or tie have any kind of information printed on it - some kind of registration? 

John


----------



## magnolia3062 (Feb 9, 2010)

no it had no kind of identification. I have an old bird cage that I've put it in, and I have gotten it to drink water. I will do the warm sock thing to help warm it. Right now its sleeping. I've done research and I believe its bleeding internally, maybe from the trauma. Its poop is yellow. But after we cleaned the blood out of the neck wound and its nostrils and eyes, it hasnt come back, so I think it may have stopped. I just hope he/she will be ok. It is very easy with us (my boyfriend and I), so we feel its been around humans plenty. How can you tell male vs. female? we're curious. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## magnolia3062 (Feb 9, 2010)

It was my boyfriend that found it, he said it was just walking around on the road, so it may not have been well. Can you honestly tell me what are its chances of survival? We are working hard to help it, but I know we cant afford any kind of a vet bill. Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, a lot of that would depend on what is wrong with the poor bird. You said when your boyfriend found him, he was just walking around on the road. Are you sure he got hit by a car? Maybe a cat or something got ahold of him, or maybe he is sick. Hard to know. Either way, he will probably need antibiotics or something, but it's hard to know what if you're not sure what's wrong. Have you checked him over carefully to see if there are any other cuts or scratches?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

As Jay3 says, the bird could have been attacked by and escaped from a cat, or maybe a hawk, so anybody's guess whether there is an infection from the wound.

If a vet is out of the question, the only other way to get the bird checked would probably be a wildlife rescue facility which won't just put pigeons down. US members may just possibly be able to find out if any exist in the area.

Otherwise, I think it will be a case of seeing if he gets through this day and night and checking back with us in the morning.

Ensure that he has water available.

John


----------



## magnolia3062 (Feb 9, 2010)

im the boyfriend it was in between the lanes of a major highway 55+ when i got out to get him he wandered into the lane and a car straddeled him and hit his neck used hydrogen peroxide and bandage neck no blood 20 min . later . super nice super white, but seems very tired hope theres no brain trauma


----------



## magnolia3062 (Feb 9, 2010)

dont really think we have financial resources for meds? any thing over the counter


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There had to be something wrong for him to be there in the first place.


----------



## magnolia3062 (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah we will see thanks everyone


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for helping this poor bird, it's just that if you aren't sure what's wrong, hard to treat. I'd keep him warm and quiet over night, make sure he is drinking well, and see if he eats in the morning. If not, you can hand feed. But it would be helpful to know why he was walking on the highway to begin with. If he couldn't fly, he could be sick, or just starving because of getting lost and not knowing how or where to find food. Please let us know how he is in the morning, and if he is eating and drinking.


----------



## magnolia3062 (Feb 9, 2010)

will do, we gave him so water with a splash of gatorade to help rehydrate, and we have a heating pad on low at the bottom of his cage. he seems to be getting more alert. But we are off to bed so we will update tomorrow morning/afternoon. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cover the heating pad with a towel, If you cover the cage with a towel or something, that would also keep it a bit warmer, and make him feel more secure. Again, thanks for taking him in. Hope he'll be okay. Please let us know how he is tomorrow.


----------



## magnolia3062 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats exactly what we did. He is even more alert this morning, and not ruffled like he was yesterday. Also, his poop is returning to normal white color, no longer yellow. We will buy him some food today, I'm sure he will be hungry.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

magnolia3062 said:


> Thats exactly what we did. He is even more alert this morning, and not ruffled like he was yesterday. Also, his poop is returning to normal white color, no longer yellow. We will buy him some food today, I'm sure he will be hungry.


That's all good, then, so far


----------



## magnolia3062 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just got him some seed and he seemed to realize what it was immediately and starting eating. We will just keep trying to build his strength back. Any idea on if and when we should bring him outside?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Wouldn't be in any hurry to take him outside. His wound will need to heal well, and you'll need to be sure he can fly OK. If he goes out too soon, he could be in trouble. Keep check on how his poops are, maybe check his weight if you can too.

Good that he showing interest in food 

John


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't rush it either. This guy could very well have something else going on with him. Why would he have been walking in the middle of a busy street? Something's going on with him.He could have gotten those injuries before the car. Or he could be sick. I'd keep him warm, quiet, and fed, and watch him for a while to see how he does.


----------



## magnolia3062 (Feb 9, 2010)

were not real sure if he is a homing pigeon or just a pet. is wrong to want to keep him?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

magnolia3062 said:


> were not real sure if he is a homing pigeon or just a pet. is wrong to want to keep him?


Well, a bird with no identification can't be returned to anyone as I see it


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

magnolia3062 said:


> were not real sure if he is a homing pigeon or just a pet. is wrong to want to keep him?


Hi magnolia,
I would most definitely keep him! 
If he had a zip tie on his leg, he's a pet or at least kept in a loft. So he's probably not use to fending for himself. And with no ID#, you can't trace the owner 
Pigeons make wonderful pets. Any chance you can post a picture?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not wrong to want to keep him. How would you possibly find his owner? Waynette is right in that if he was kept, then he probably doesn't know how to live wild. We'd love to see pics.


----------



## magnolia3062 (Feb 9, 2010)

pics will come soon thanks for the support everyone! i think he'll be a great pet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great! Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------

